# Need 4 new tyres for my TTS on a budget



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

My TTS badly needs 4 new tyres and unfortunately I'm broke at the minute, I need ideas of decent tyres that aren't gonna cost me £200 each.

Also I'm handing the car back in October so just something that's cheap and will give me decent performance to then.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have Falken Azenis 510s on my 2.0 S line far better than the Potenzas it came with and cost £120 each fitted.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Kumho Ecsta PS71 £100 per corner fitted.
Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

AVON and they are made in the UK.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Might be an idea to check with whoever you are handing the car back to to see if they have an approved tyre list as there could potentially be a charge if you fit ditchfinders.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Ended up going with eagle f1's not sure if they're any good or not but at £120 each they were in my price range


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

F1's are a very good tyre for the TT. Especially at that price !


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Glenc said:


> Ended up going with eagle f1's not sure if they're any good or not but at £120 each they were in my price range


That looks like a good price. Where did you buy them from?


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Facing a similar dilemma here - ASY F1 or Azenis 510.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Got 4 new tyres for my TTS in November. Couldn't beat the price and service from Black Circles. Highly recommended!

https://www.blackcircles.com/


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

RenZo said:


> Glenc said:
> 
> 
> > Ended up going with eagle f1's not sure if they're any good or not but at £120 each they were in my price range
> ...


Mate works at a garage so he did me a deal,


----------



## G8HRY (Dec 27, 2017)

Just bought 4 new Goodyear Eagle F1's for my mk2 black edition quattro in size 255-35-19. 96y xl from Blackcircles , fitted locally for a happy to pay £557. Hope this may help you.H.


----------

